# Carmelo Anthony won't talk contract



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> GREENBURGH, N.Y. -- Carmelo Anthony's contract situation will be a big topic of conversation around the New York Knicks this season.
> 
> But Anthony himself won't be talking about it.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/sto...y-new-york-knicks-discuss-pending-free-agency


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Same story as Lebron - keeping your mouth shut about this stuff is the only way to ingratiate yourself with the fans while still keeping your option open.


----------

